# Necessity of impedance matching volume controller…



## sridhar_amudhan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have done some basic 7.1 Home Theater setups before... Trying to do a multi-room speaker system for one of my friend... I was planning to do it using a *Monoprice 108232 4-Channel A/B Speaker Selector with Volume Control*, which will give them control over individual speaker pairs. Came across the* In-Wall Impedance Matching Volume controllers* and wondering what additional control it gives over the former one… one obvious reason I can understand is that it can be placed on individual rooms and can be used to control volume without reaching the main controller. 

I might have got the basics wrong, so do correct me if I need the impedance matching volume controller by default for a multi-room speaker setup.

Rgds,
Sri.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

a wall volume control will save you going to the receiver/selector to adjust the volume, also you can control volume at different areas. You would only need an impedance match volume control if you connect more then one set of speakers to the one volume control, otherwise the selector acts as the matcher


----------



## sridhar_amudhan (Apr 9, 2013)

That makes sense... will check with my friend and see if he needs seperate vol control... thanks for the quick reply...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Being able to control the level in each room is much more convenient, and if you use impedance matching controls there is no need for the switcher.


----------

